# Msi NVlink Bridge defekt?



## Yuuna (16. März 2019)

Heute wurde meine NVlink Bridge von MSI geliefert. (ich habe 2 msi Sea hawk x Karten) Im Leerlauf funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Sobald ich dann jedoch ein Spiel starte fängt die Bridge an komische Geräusche zu machen, also sie rattert und pfeift durchgehend. Nach ca 2 min stürzt dann mein Spiel sowie der Grafikkarten Treiber ab. Ist die Bridge defekt?


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (17. März 2019)

Yuuna schrieb:


> Heute wurde meine NVlink Bridge von MSI geliefert. (ich habe 2 msi Sea hawk x Karten) Im Leerlauf funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Sobald ich dann jedoch ein Spiel starte fängt die Bridge an komische Geräusche zu machen, also sie rattert und pfeift durchgehend. Nach ca 2 min stürzt dann mein Spiel sowie der Grafikkarten Treiber ab. Ist die Bridge defekt?



hört sich stark danach an..
und du kannst sicher ausschließen dass das geräusch kein spulenfiepen ist?

PS: bist im falschen unterforum


----------

